# Day on the Guad



## tightline80 (Mar 7, 2008)

Fished the Guad with a few buds last weekend. It was super slow on Fri but we had the river to ourselves due to the storm . We managed to pull out a few. Midges and nymphs had no luck No hatches either so We resorted to the old faithful bugger in the deep runs. Only got hits when we got the drift just right on deep currents about 1 ft wide flowing thru the deep pools. It was weird how they were biting. I think we way overcomplicated our stadegies for the river. They really have some pigs in there now. Not the most technical fishing but big rainbows in a beautiful hill country river that close, you cant beat it.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Beautiful scenery, beautiful fish!
Nice. I wish I were there.


----------



## iwanashark (Jul 13, 2009)

*nice*

i love it! guad is my fav. along w frio. nice catch!
greenie to you!


----------



## davekelly (Dec 14, 2009)

iwanashark said:


> i love it! guad is my fav. along w frio. nice catch!
> greenie to you!


Where you fish Frio?


----------



## flywader (Jul 5, 2009)

some of the stockers in there get huge. you obviously found them.

nice fishes man.


----------



## tightline80 (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks guys. Rippin lips on some fat bows never slows when you flys sittin right in the flows on the Guad with a seriously bent flyrod......... I luuuuuve fishin....Dang Im cheezy


----------



## tail-chaser (May 5, 2007)

tightline80 said:


> I luuuuuve fishin....Dang Im cheezy


uuhhh.....yep


----------



## skidmark (Feb 9, 2010)

Talk about cheezy. Take a look at your boat. One big block of cheese.


----------



## tail-chaser (May 5, 2007)

skidmark said:


> Talk about cheezy. Take a look at your boat. One big block of cheese.


What the heck would you know about cheese. You wouldn't know a block of cheese if it was shoved it in your mouth.

besides that you can't even PM anybody yet, goofy nooby


----------



## skidmark (Feb 9, 2010)

I eat queso for breakfast on the weekends.


----------



## dlcole76054 (Feb 8, 2010)

You can thank Trout Unlimited for the hogs in the Guad...

David


----------



## Ckill (Mar 9, 2007)

That looks great what length are those yaks? I have been wanting to haul my 16'ers down there but I am worried they would be to long. Thanks


----------



## tightline80 (Mar 7, 2008)

Those blocks of cheese are 16' Yaks Ckill.. We had no problems. We had to portage a few spots but then we fished those spots as well. I think a pontoon would be ideal....


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

nice!


----------

